# Heat Tolerance



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought that Havanese were supposed to be very tolerant of the heat since they are from Cuba. However, my Havanese Mia hates heat and loves the cold. We took long walks in winter when it was only 20 degrees. However, now she will only walk in early morning and she acts like 70 degrees is too much for her. I was wondering if this is normal.

Thanks,

Nancy


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry does not like the warm weather. I never push him in the summer, making sure we walk early in the morning or in the cool part of the evening.
I will make sure he has lots of playtime inside though.

* * And I change his water often and extra as the summer will have the dogs drinking more.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

At 70, Kodi is fine, but when it really gets warm in the summer, we only walk first thing in the morning or late in the evening. Even when we are running agility indoors, in an air conditioned building, he needs a cooling mat in the summer... otherwise he doesn't want to run.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Sun and humidity seem to make a difference too. 70 and shady with low humidity is okay but not when sunny or humid! The summers here are super humid. I am trying to avoid mosquito feeding times which are unfortunately when it is nice and cool - early morning and late evening. We do love to play indoor games so we do more of that in summer.

Nancy


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have another Hav that doesn't like the heat!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie is a California girl... she hates the heat and the cold.. to bad we don't live in the "MILD" part of CA!  Tillie prefers the temperate climate of the indoors best of all! LOL ound:


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie is a California girl... she hates the heat and the cold.. to bad we don't live in the "MILD" part of CA!  Tillie prefers the temperate climate of the indoors best of all! LOL ound:


LOL! I just know I hate when it's too hot, or too cold!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker's another Hav that doesn't like hot weather. There have been times in the summer when I had to pick him up and take him outside to potty. He would not go outside on his one. Believe me, he high tails it back inside asap to repose on the cool tile.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

It doesn't get nearly as hot here as it does in some parts of the country. But Augie definitely does not care for the heat either. I have no idea about Finn, as last summer was his first summer and it was unusually cool in our area. What I found that helped Augie during the heat was to run a hose on a real low spray and let him play in the water. That seemed to keep him cool and he loved it and would play outside on the warmer days. Also, their play area has quite a bit of shade.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> It doesn't get nearly as hot here as it does in some parts of the country. But Augie definitely does not care for the heat either. I have no idea about Finn, as last summer was his first summer and it was unusually cool in our area. What I found that helped Augie during the heat was to run a hose on a real low spray and let him play in the water. That seemed to keep him cool and he loved it and would play outside on the warmer days. Also, their play area has quite a bit of shade.


Kodi LOVES the sprinkle too... He's just SUCH a mess when he comes in!!!:jaw:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Kodi LOVES the sprinkle too... He's just SUCH a mess when he comes in!!!:jaw:


Haha - I didn't mention THAT part, did I?? ound: What we mothers won't do for the happiness of our 'children'! :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie is a California girl... she hates the heat and the cold.. to bad we don't live in the "MILD" part of CA!  Tillie prefers the temperate climate of the indoors best of all! LOL ound:


Tillie and I would get along real well!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Neither one of mine likes the heat, but Shelby *really* doesn't like it. If the sprinkler is on, she is under it, just hanging out. She is also the water baby and the first one in when we go to the beach. On the other hand, they both LOVE the snow. Go figure!


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

Temperature tolerance depends on the dog and many factors. Dogs that are fat love cold weather because they feel warm inside because of lots of insulation.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It is really what they get aclimated to. I grew up in Miss and never worried about the heat. Then after living in TN, I would nearly die when I went to visit mother.It is probably the same with dogs.


----------

